# Carrying gold into Australia



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

I was thinking of carrying around $2000 worth of gold (jewelry) into Australia. Have read online that it shouldnt be a problem as long as the value is less than $10k. But wanted to ask if anyone has any experience of carrying gold into the country or what problems I might face? Would I need to carry certificates of purchase for the gold (the jewelry is quite old so I dont have the papers).

Thanks


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi dragonfly,

more information from Australian Customs: Importing gold, silver or platinum

You will have to declare them if they are worth more than 1,000AUD and they will be assessed for GST and duty. Perhaps it would be a good idea to get a written estimate of the current worth from a jeweler? I have no personal experience with importing jewelry, though.


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi dragonfly,
> 
> more information from Australian Customs: Importing gold, silver or platinum
> 
> You will have to declare them if they are worth more than 1,000AUD and they will be assessed for GST and duty. Perhaps it would be a good idea to get a written estimate of the current worth from a jeweller? I have no personal experience with importing jewellery, though.



Thanks Expresso!

But I wouldnt really be importing the gold in the real sense of the word. These are my wife's personal jewelry; would be just a tragedy if I have to pay GST or duty for them too.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dragonfly21 said:


> Thanks Expresso!
> 
> But I wouldnt really be importing the gold in the real sense of the word. These are my wife's personal jewelry; would be just a tragedy if I have to pay GST or duty for them too.


ask her to wear them and don't check them in luggage


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm a world traveler and what I noticed is that Indian traditional dresses is attention-seeking in terms of airport security checks.

There was an elderly women who was interrogated heavily because the scanner always beeps on her. She was wearing traditional Indian dress with lots of ornament on it. Of course, those intricate ornaments are beautiful but when entering airport or airport security you have to keep it to a minimum otherwise you will be subjected to security alerts and thorough investigation.


----------



## perfect stranger (Jun 8, 2012)

Keen to know any personal experience of carrying gold (under personal possession and personal use) into Australia. Can we take under AUD900 worth of gold without declaring ?
Or in case if we declare it if its above AUD900 , still do we have to pay duty on it ?


----------



## perfect stranger (Jun 8, 2012)

Got this from website
If you are aged 18 years or over, you can bring UP TO A$900 worth of general goods into Australia duty-free.

If you are under 18 years of age there is a A$450 limit.

General goods include gifts, souvenirs, cameras, electronic equipment, leather goods, perfume concentrates, JEWELLERY, watches and sporting equipment.

.......
But still would like to hear any personal experiences and do we have to pay duty above AUD900 even on personal jewelry


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

perfect stranger said:


> Got this from website
> If you are aged 18 years or over, you can bring UP TO A$900 worth of general goods into Australia duty-free.
> 
> If you are under 18 years of age there is a A$450 limit.
> ...


as per the website you WILL have to pay tax on them


----------



## perfect stranger (Jun 8, 2012)

TheExpatriate said:


> as per the website you WILL have to pay tax on them


Any ideas, how much tax per gram of gold will have to be paid ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

perfect stranger said:


> Any ideas, how much tax per gram of gold will have to be paid ?


no idea, try calling Australian Customs and asking them


----------



## perfect stranger (Jun 8, 2012)

TheExpatriate said:


> no idea, try calling Australian Customs and asking them


Thanks. Anyone with personal experience on the forum about duty / tax paid per gram of gold will be helpful. Any suggestions friends ?


----------



## dimpy01 (Sep 16, 2013)

Do they consider as per current gold rate or of when we purchased the jwellery? Because I have the bills but they are original with less gold rate then current


----------



## Visionary (Jul 18, 2014)

Personal effects
Import declarations are not required if imported goods are the 
accompanied personal effects3
of arriving passengers or crew 
(of a ship or aircraft) unless the goods are commercial goods.

I believe old gold (spouse) is Personal Effects, if you have gold chips they may come under commercial goods.


----------



## perfect stranger (Jun 8, 2012)

Visionary said:


> Personal effects
> Import declarations are not required if imported goods are the
> accompanied personal effects3
> of arriving passengers or crew
> ...



But it seems personal items are also subject to duty and tax in case they exceed AUD900$ for adults and 450AUD for kids

General goods

If you are aged 18 years or over, you can bring UP TO A$900 worth of general goods into Australia duty-free.

If you are under 18 years of age there is a A$450 limit.

General goods include gifts, souvenirs, cameras, electronic equipment, leather goods, perfume concentrates, JEWELLERY, watches and sporting equipment.

What happens if I exceed the duty-free limits?

If you exceed Australia’s duty-free limits, duty and tax will APPLY on all items of that type (general goods, ALCOHOL or tobacco), not just the goods over the limit.

If you have anything in excess of your duty-free concession, declare the goods and provide proof of purchase to us for calculation of any duty and tax to be paid.

Failure to declare goods in excess of your concession could result in penalties.


----------



## Visionary (Jul 18, 2014)

Why not sell off the excess gold or leave it in your origin home for later collection. Maybe some other trip you can bring the remaining in.


----------



## Visionary (Jul 18, 2014)

Let me get an update, a family member is on visit to Melbourne and they took some new gold as there was a marriage to attend. Lets see what they say...


----------



## perfect stranger (Jun 8, 2012)

Visionary said:


> Why not sell off the excess gold or leave it in your origin home for later collection. Maybe some other trip you can bring the remaining in.


Yes bars I will sell off, but reluctant to sell all the gold ornaments. Making visits from and to Pakistan to OZ will not possibly be yearly, so want to take it in one go. Probably will take some of the ornaments there and will pay duty.

But do share experiences of your relative.


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?p=5136905

Grant: 22nd July. Flying out :Feb '15


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Visionary said:


> Personal effects
> Import declarations are not required if imported goods are the
> accompanied personal effects3
> of arriving passengers or crew
> ...


it's the other way around.

Chips/Bars/Coins are considered "currency" and can pass tax free, jewellery isn't ...... and btw, if value exceeds $900, you lose your concession and the entire value is subject to tax


----------



## Anferni (Apr 22, 2021)

Visionary said:


> Personal effects
> Import declarations are not required if imported goods are the
> accompanied personal effects3
> of arriving passengers or crew
> ...


That’s right
As long as the gold does not look too new, it should be classed as personal affects. Even better if you can show proof of purchase of over 12months old.
I’ve worn over $10k of jewellery for over 5 times, not declared it and had no issues.
Mixture bracelets, rings, necklaces etc.

but if your wearing 50 x gold chains would likely be a different story.


----------



## Anferni (Apr 22, 2021)

Anferni said:


> That’s right
> As long as the gold does not look too new, it should be classed as personal affects. Even better if you can show proof of purchase of over 12months old.
> I’ve worn over $10k of jewellery for over 5 times, not declared it and had no issues.
> Mixture bracelets, rings, necklaces etc.
> ...


$900 limit only applies to new personal affects items.

If you think about it your wedding ring is worth more than that, some a lot more.
No one pays duty on their wedding ring yet almost every passenger wears one.

clothing is personal affects.
Would mean everyone is restricted to taking

2 x $50 shirts
1 x $100 shoes
1 x $50 belt
2 x $100 pairs jeans
1 x $100 suitcase
1 x $200 digital camera
1 x $50 shorts
1 x $100 sunglasses


have a nice trip on your 2 week holiday.
Forget your iPhone.
You’ll be going naked and still have to pay tax.

The $450-$900 scheme only applies to New personal affects.

Wear your jewellery, you’ll have no issues.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Anferni said:


> I’ve worn over $10k of jewellery for over 5 times, not declared it and had no issues.


You have been lucky.

A consignment of imported jewellery with a value of more than AUD1000 is subject to assessment for GST and duty.



https://www.abf.gov.au/importing-exporting-and-manufacturing/importing/how-to-import/types-of-imports/importing-precious-metals-coins-jewellery-currency


----------



## gargsk1978 (9 mo ago)

Anferni said:


> That’s right
> As long as the gold does not look too new, it should be classed as personal affects. Even better if you can show proof of purchase of over 12months old.
> I’ve worn over $10k of jewellery for over 5 times, not declared it and had no issues.
> Mixture bracelets, rings, necklaces etc.
> ...


@Anferni, you are probably the only one person in the whole of internet who seems to have a personal experience with Australian Customs. Thanks for sharing this, its a reliever of sorts to understand that the Aussie customs will not tax you for your personal gold ornaments (as long as they are not in excess).


----------



## ankitsirohi369 (7 mo ago)

No tax ,no declaration needed for $900 or less for adults,$450 or less for children. 10% duty for loose pieces of precious metal or stones >$900 ,15% duty on finished jewellery>$900. Cheers


----------



## Navigupta (3 mo ago)

Anferni said:


> $900 limit only applies to new personal affects items.
> 
> If you think about it your wedding ring is worth more than that, some a lot more.
> No one pays duty on their wedding ring yet almost every passenger wears one.
> ...


Thanks for this information; it is going to help. I am going to travel to Australia for my friends. I hope this helps me.


----------



## HarryL12 (2 mo ago)

Navigupta said:


> Thanks for this information; it is going to help. I am going to travel to Australia for my friends. I hope this helps me.


What kind of tour will it be? Is it fun to do or some kind of kind of knowledge based tour?


----------

